# New Beer In The Market - Broo



## Mercs Own (30/12/09)

Any one had this yet??

http://www.broo.com.au/broo.html


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

Another contract brew label?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

Where are they selling it so far?? Always good to have a crack at a new aussie brew. May have to send an email.

Cheers Brad


----------



## zebba (30/12/09)

> its what beer was before all the tossers tried to treat it like wine


But after all the tossers tried to treat it like water


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

Sounds like another drop from the Haagen mob. Our local bowls club stocks Haagen shyte, including that 'cuba' they brought out recently. If the roo appears there then that's a dead giveaway.


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/12/09)

> She comes in at 4.6% Alcohol, and out of a 330ml brown stubby. Why a brown stubby? Because as any brewer will tell you, beer needs to be kept and drunk from a brown bottle. Keeps the light out, And the beer better. And the 330ml bottle…well you fit more into an esky.



Nice justification for 330mL, somewhat amusing.




> The Broo comes in the hero 330ml stubby. Comes in small herds called clusters (your classic 6 pack), and roam in big mobs (24 in a case). There’s nothing like the sight of a mob of Broo’s coming your way. Broo is also available on tap at selected pubs, clubs and at Kent’s place.



...clusters...?





> Broo isn’t a special occasion beer, you’re allowed to drink it anytime you want and anywhere. It’s not infused with salmon, lemon or peanuts, and you don’t even have to stick fruit in it. You can eat whatever you bloody well like with it, but by all accounts the beer tastes just right on its own. A mouthful of raw squid, and a plate of something that a good vet could get going doesn’t do much for the taste.



Ahh, so it's a boring lager. Though I probably should have known that seeing the word 'premium' is being used.


----------



## Bizier (30/12/09)

> We treat our beer like beer, its what beer was before all the tossers tried to treat it like wine.



OK, so I am assuming that this product fits a an audience somewhere between VB and VB Raw...

I think the brand has appeal for tourists and that is about it.


----------



## sinkas (30/12/09)

rhymes with spew


----------



## pbrosnan (30/12/09)

"Premium Australian Lager"
So is Crown and that's enough for me now to touch it.


----------



## BrenosBrews (30/12/09)

There is 2 minutes of my life lost and all for the worse.


----------



## Muggus (30/12/09)

Tried this at the Australian Beer Festival in Sydney this year.

Seems like it's only just starting to make a name for itself considering I had to enter it on Ratebeer.
I must've been bored at the time...


----------



## winkle (30/12/09)

Muggus said:


> Tried this at the Australian Beer Festival in Sydney this year.
> 
> Seems like it's only just starting to make a name for itself considering I had to enter it on Ratebeer.
> I must've been bored at the time...


Ha! sounds like VB (I hope it'll be a long time before I enter a rating for it).


----------



## King Brown (30/12/09)

Craft beer drinkers, if that is indeed what they mean by tossers, don't treat beer like wine. We treat it like people used to treat beer before tossers started treating it as an industrial commodity comprising mostly of water and ethanol.

I Like the way the testimonials are by email instead of on a guestbook...


----------



## bconnery (30/12/09)

> Because as any brewer will tell you, beer needs to be kept and drunk from a brown bottle.



Well, I would say any brewer would tell you beer should be kept in a brown bottle (if in a bottle at all) and drunk from a glass but then again I am not in marketing...


----------



## heyyu (30/12/09)

sounds kiwi 'hey broo'


----------



## Will88 (30/12/09)

Just what the Australian beer market needs, another 'premium' lager.


----------



## SAbier (30/12/09)

King Brown said:


> Craft beer drinkers, if that is indeed what they mean by tossers, don't treat beer like wine. We treat it like people used to treat beer before tossers started treating it as an industrial commodity comprising mostly of water and ethanol.



Amen... preach brother!


----------



## .DJ. (4/1/10)

had it at the beer frestival too... SHOCKING!


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

.DJ. said:


> had it at the beer frestival too... SHOCKING!



I'm sure if you told them that, they would have said "THIS IS A MAN'S BEER. HTFU and drink it."


----------



## ben_sa (4/1/10)

Thank christ it hasnt made it into Adelaide.................yet


----------



## MarkBastard (4/1/10)

successful troll is successful


----------



## BrenosBrews (4/1/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> successful troll is successful



Who is the troll sorry?


----------



## Adamt (4/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Who is the troll sorry?



Mark


----------



## Wolfy (23/5/10)

According to Chan 7 news (which just happened to be on after the football), the Broo brewers have sold their house and everything they own so they can (continue) to brew their beer.
In addition it was said that anyone who buys a slab of beer from them will be given shares in the company to help it stay afloat: http://www.broo.com.au/the_dream.html

The Broo website is slow/dead so I can't confirm/deny any of this info, but blame Chan7 if it's incorrect!

Edit: link added.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/5/10)

is linked on the site, can't remember if it's been linked to in this thread yet.

EDIT: Worth watching to hear him describe his beer as 'brootiful' :huh:


----------



## jayse (23/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> According to Chan 7 news (which just happened to be on after the football), the Broo brewers have sold their house and everything they own so they can (continue) to brew their beer.
> In addition it was said that anyone who buys a slab of beer from them will be given shares in the company to help it stay afloat: http://www.broo.com.au/the_dream.html
> 
> The Broo website is slow/dead so I can't confirm/deny any of this info, but blame Chan7 if it's incorrect!
> ...



I saw it and hope his business fails miserably, he loses everything and his wife and daughters run of with a real brewer.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/5/10)

That's a bit harsh, he might be a bogan but I don't like anyone going bankrupt. Well, maybe Mr Burns.


----------



## kevo (23/5/10)

Anyone have any info on the 10% of the company being shared with people who buy a slab?

http://www.broo.com.au/the_dream.html

Sounds a bit odd to me.

Kev


----------



## Kai (23/5/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> ...clusters...?



The cardboard 6-pack holder that wraps around the six bottles (neck holes in the top, joined at the bottom, open on either end) is called a cluster.


----------



## Thunderlips (23/5/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> ...clusters...?


They are refering to their 6 pack as a small number of kangaroos, which is called a cluster.

The slab must be a mob.


----------



## daemon (23/5/10)

Amusing concept, of course what Australia needed was another generic Lager.....

From the looks they've spent all the money on marketing instead of brewing, rather reminiscent of all the other megaswill breweries we already have.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/5/10)

Thunderlips said:


> They are refering to their 6 pack as a small number of kangaroos, which is called a cluster.
> 
> The slab must be a mob.




It is, it says so in the part I quoted.


----------



## manticle (23/5/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> That's a bit harsh, he might be a bogan but I don't like anyone going bankrupt. Well, maybe Mr Burns.



I agree but I also don't like seeing shit ideas and shit products being rewarded. Seems to happen all too often. If the product is crap or offers nothing new (and I will reserve entire judgement until if/when I try it) then there should be no market for it. Not hoping he goes bankrupt but in the case that he's making shit beer, I hope he stops making shit beer and either makes better beer that sells well or sells the business onto someone who does.


----------



## spog (23/5/10)

Wolfy said:


> According to Chan 7 news (which just happened to be on after the football), the Broo brewers have sold their house and everything they own so they can (continue) to brew their beer.
> In addition it was said that anyone who buys a slab of beer from them will be given shares in the company to help it stay afloat: http://www.broo.com.au/the_dream.html
> 
> The Broo website is slow/dead so I can't confirm/deny any of this info, but blame Chan7 if it's incorrect!
> ...


----------



## WSC (25/5/10)

This occa/aussie/blokey concept is a bit old hat.

Looks like it is brewed for japanese tourists.

I for one won't be buying it as the marketing is the only thing that makes it any different to the average aussie lager.

'Not for wankers" = for P*ss head yobbos.

'Clean taste' = no taste.

Good on him for having a go, I might give the 'buy 10% of the company' a miss though.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

Couldn't agree more with past comments, its quite a frustrating sight, i get the vibe... 'its the new patriotic brew, if you don't drink this, you're not a true aussie, mate', though i guess its not hard tryin to sell it this way to the blinded general public who's misunderstanding of beer is so great that people no longer associate beer through taste just how the bottle looks and how its marketed. The words 'premium' and 'beer' together is always the most misused coupling, is there any quideline for a 'premium' beer?!


----------



## barneyb (25/5/10)

Wait so now we have bogan beer snobs? It has come full circle.


----------



## MitchDudarko (25/5/10)

"We've been able to bottle national pride, ya know, into a stubbie". lol wut? C'mon, that's a bit cheesy isn't it?


----------



## WarmBeer (25/5/10)

sinkas said:


> rhymes with spew


rhymes with "poo", too


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/10)

From the 'interview' and what's on the website, it feels too much like the owner was 'I like making beer, I think I'll sell it'. His product tries to appeal to bogans which (as far as I'm aware) are one of the most brand loyal sections of the beer market around ("I drink West End/Fourex/Carlton Draught/Tooheys etc). Difficult when he really isn't a businessman.


----------



## JestersDarts (25/5/10)

Drewcifer said:


> Couldn't agree more with past comments, its quite a frustrating sight, i get the vibe... 'its the new patriotic brew, if you don't drink this, you're not a true aussie, mate', though i guess its not hard tryin to sell it this way to the blinded general public who's misunderstanding of beer is so great that people no longer associate beer through taste just how the bottle looks and how its marketed. The words 'premium' and 'beer' together is always the most misused coupling, is there any quideline for a 'premium' beer?!



I agree with the above - 
- but wouldnt it be nice if the people swilling VB or WEST END would turn to these also?

If its the same shite, and they want it, give it to them?


----------



## WSC (25/5/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I agree with the above -
> - but wouldnt it be nice if the people swilling VB or WEST END would turn to these also?
> 
> If its the same shite, and they want it, give it to them?



It would be good to see regular VB/XXXX drinkers trying another brew. But let's be honest for most of them they will only try it if it is cheaper.

I don't see people screaming out for another bland lager...jeez and it is not even low carb!!!!


----------



## JestersDarts (25/5/10)

WSC said:


> It would be good to see regular VB/XXXX drinkers trying another brew. But let's be honest for most of them they will only try it if it is cheaper.
> 
> I don't see people screaming out for another bland lager...jeez and it is not even low carb!!!!



Fair Nuff - 

Maybe they have something going for them with this then - 
http://www.broo.com.au/aussie_beer.html


----------



## Murcluf (25/5/10)

WSC said:


> It would be good to see regular VB/XXXX drinkers trying another brew. But let's be honest for most of them they will only try it if it is cheaper.
> 
> I don't see people screaming out for another bland lager...jeez and it is not even low carb!!!!



If its cheap it might only threaten the market share of Hammer & Tongs....!!!!!


----------



## brendanos (25/5/10)

I'm with Jayse on this one. That website really pushed my buttons.



jayse said:


> I saw it and hope his business fails miserably, he loses everything and his wife and daughters run off with a real brewer.


----------



## mjfs (25/5/10)

i felt nauseous watching that youtube clip :icon_vomit:


----------



## LexP (25/5/10)

Just another example where the emphasis is on the brand rather then the beer.

That youtube clip was a travesty


----------



## manticle (25/5/10)

> A mouthful of raw squid, and a plate of something that a good vet could get going doesnt do much for the taste.




I'm not quite sure what this means.


----------



## shadowofdarkness (26/5/10)

That YouTube clip was one of the funniest things I've seen in while.... It wasn't so much that he was actually funny, it's just that it was so bad, I had to laugh! Either this guy is a complete wanker, or he is extremely smart at marketing, or both. Then again, will bogans with no tastebuds want a brand that they don't know, that will probably cost more that VB/Tooheys/megaswill?


----------



## iScarlet (26/5/10)

manticle said:


> I'm not quite sure what this means.



I'm sure it means Broo reckons you're a fuggen woofta for thinkin' food's more than black snags and pies.


----------



## kevo (28/5/10)

Just moved this over from the other thread - hope that's cool.  

Would be interesting to see what owning a share makes you responsible for...

Different enterprise, but there was the issue not so long ago of people buying into a transport or tollway company and suddenly being responsible for contributing to the matenance of the company debt. 

There were stories of people who had bough a million+ shares and suddenly had a $1.50 fee per share to contribute to the company debt. Or events to that effect...

If the company goes under - what would you be responsible for as a share holder?

Kev


----------



## WarmBeer (28/5/10)

Interesting astroturf campaign. He's obviously attempting to appeal to the "average Aussie bloke" working a blue collar or tradie job, loves his beer, footy and ute:



> Whoos Kent? They call him the Grog Monster, Grogsie or Groges. He started Broo, he gives it a go and keeps it going. As a kid, he had a dozen schools, countless jobs, and any number of close shaves. Hes run with the bulls at Pamplona with a Sherrin under his arm at 23 and started a tradition that continues to this day. He turns up to really important meetings in shorts and thongs.



But he's running the business out of an office in the main street of Sorrento. Just for shits'n'giggles, and to inform non-Victorians, I decided to graph the median house price in Sorrento versus a couple of suburbs he might be targetting his audience, Sunshine, Noble Park and Frankston:






Pure astroturf campaign by a slick, BMW driving, MBA graduate, imho.


----------



## Pennywise (28/5/10)

Grog monster? WTF, is he for real


----------



## mb83 (28/5/10)

Check out the Australian Beer page. 
Pity if a japanese person bought a slab and became a 10% shareholder...


----------



## WSC (28/5/10)

mb83 said:


> Check out the Australian Beer page.
> Pity if a japanese person bought a slab and became a 10% shareholder...



GOLD!!!


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (2/6/10)

Complete tosser. What a moron. Better stop now, he's putting all the good work over the last decade by reputable brewers at risk. The general public are so thick that they fall for this crap :angry: .


----------



## redlegger (3/6/10)

ill go against the grain a bit here and say good on him for having a crack. wish i had the up n go to get out there and have a major go at something like a brewery

i admit the marketing didnt really apeal to me, but im not going to wish his life falls apart or call him names for it

if you dont like the marketing, then its obviously not aimed at you.

if you have tried the beer and dont like it, dont buy it. simple.


----------



## bconnery (3/6/10)

redlegger9 said:


> ill go against the grain a bit here and say good on him for having a crack. wish i had the up n go to get out there and have a major go at something like a brewery
> 
> i admit the marketing didnt really apeal to me, but im not going to wish his life falls apart or call him names for it
> 
> ...


I doubt there's any brewery involved here. This will be a contract brew with probably no intention of opening a brewery. I could be wrong of course but I'm pretty certain I read somewhere this one was. 
I have nothing against contract brewed beers mind you, if the beer is good. 
I've tasted this beer, and it wasn't. 

That the marketing isn't aimed at me is a given but I object to it further on the grounds that it is actually causing harm to the image of something that I feel very strongly about. It reinforces crap stereotypes that in my opinion help to push back the cause of getting better beer in Australia.


----------



## stuart13 (3/6/10)

Give the bloke a break. If you don't like his beer, or his marketing, don't buy it. Accept that there will *probably* never be a large commercial market for brews with 17 different malts and hop additions made every minute...


----------



## Fents (3/6/10)

stuart13 said:


> Accept that there will *probably* never be a large commercial market for brews with 17 different malts and hop additions made every minute...



Rubbish. Give Australia 5 years and you will probably end up eating your hat. Craft beer is the new thing, we are heading the way of the US in my opion.


----------



## barneyb (3/6/10)

Yeah but calling people tossers just because they like their beer as something more than just a drink to get pissed on is a bit much. I'm all for marketing to the average Aussie bloke, but that takes it a tad too far in my opinion. 

They are trying to break into a market which is already heavily dominated by VB, Tooheys and Carlton, and in doing so has ostracized the one market that are willing to try new and up coming brews and makes them successful. Bit short sighted if you ask me.


----------



## fraser_john (3/6/10)

We have to remember the very limited (in comparison to the USA) market. They have in excess of 250 million people, compared to 22 million and with their mega-brewers producing beer which is even worse than our mega-brewers.

It is going to be hard for any micro to get up and continue running when the market is so small and the battle for shelve/pub space so well controlled by the mega-breweries. There are only so many beer drinkers to go round. Especially with the likes of us home brewers, where in my case, I buy stuff all commercial beers!

If the lobbyists can get their job done and get the excise to be more equitable along the lines of small winemakers, there is a good chance things could change, it would make small breweries more competitive with the large scale breweries. You can sign an online petition somewhere to help this cause......just don't have the link handy....anyone know it?

Good luck to anyone who starts a brewery, it is going to be a long, hard road with only a small chance of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## schooey (3/6/10)

There's a lot of narrow mindedness here IMHO... Why is there such a need to convert the masses to what we call 'decent beer'? Sure if Craft Brewing gets more support, it will have a better chance of survival, but sometimes I wonder how much money the average home brewing tight arse really spends on commercially produced craft beer..

The 'you drink this therefore you must be that' mindset is a little blinkered, and getting very tiring...


----------



## stuart13 (3/6/10)

Fents said:


> Rubbish. Give Australia 5 years and you will probably end up eating your hat. Craft beer is the new thing, we are heading the way of the US in my opion.



When it is selling as much as VB, et al, I will eat my hat.


----------



## daemon (3/6/10)

stuart13 said:


> Give the bloke a break. If you don't like his beer, or his marketing, don't buy it. Accept that there will *probably* never be a large commercial market for brews with 17 different malts and hop additions made every minute...


We may all be proven wrong, but it seems crazy to release a beer that tries to compete with all the commercial lagers in Australia without being much different. It's like building a kit car and trying to compete with Ford / Holden, it wouldn't be worth the effort.

As for a beer brewed with 17 different malts, I'd simply like to see well crafted beers. There are already a number of micro-breweries producing quality lagers (eg Stone and Wood who do a Helles) but they've gone for something different. The craft beer market is expanding rapidly because people's tastes are slowly starting to change.


----------



## tipsy (3/6/10)

schooey said:


> There's a lot of narrow mindedness here IMHO... Why is there such a need to convert the masses to what we call 'decent beer'?



I agree.

And once the masses are converted to drinking 'decent beer' what will us beer snobs have to drink to make us feel superior.


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/10)

Wine?


----------



## winkle (3/6/10)

Single malts :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (3/6/10)

schooey said:


> There's a lot of narrow mindedness here IMHO... Why is there such a need to convert the masses to what we call 'decent beer'?


Speaking from a purely selfish point of view I want more variety of beer. 
The more people are drinking, I usually hesitate to call it better or decent but dammit I won't this time, better beer, the more people will produce it and the more variety there can be for me. 
As an added benefit to me being happier people get to drink beer with flavour. Win win in my book. 

I know the great majority of the market will be the Broo type lagers because the truth is when you get right down to it many beer drinkers don't actually like the taste of beer. That's why they drink it super cold and drink beers that don't taste of much. 
(Please note that I do appreciate the skill of brewers who produce these beers. It's a skill to produce a beer with no faults in a style that reinforces any that do appear, I just don't like the resulting beers much. )

I don't believe that a person who drinks x is a y type of person, but marketing such as Broos actually reinforces these sort of stereotypes. 

In the end everyone can drink what they please, but I'd still rather they chose to drink the sort of beers I like


----------



## marksy (3/6/10)

That website was shown on The Today show a few weeks ago. Its all there to promote the beer and the main part of it is they are offering shares to the public. If you go back to the website brew.com.au and once click on "live the dream" part to the far top right.


----------



## [email protected] (3/6/10)

The Broo plan sounds all too familiar. I vaguely remember a few years ago a "brewery" had a great chance for everyone to buy in to the company only to find that they'd bought into something with no assets and plenty of debts. Along with another more recent "brewery" that landed with a great marketing campaign only to have the "founder" slip out the back door when the bills started to rack up.

IMO if you want to compete with mega beer (say 90% of the market) you need essentially a good quality, unoffensive(bland) beer that can be produced in big volumes very cheaply with a big advertising budget. If you want to compete in the craft beer market you need good quality beer that can reach your target market effectively. 

Note: "brewery" meant a desk in an office somwhere and "founder" meant the person behind the desk in an office somewhere....

Booz


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/10)

Slightly off topic but what's happened to the Bluetongue Coca Cola SAB brewery on the NSW Central Coast? I thought they were going to open the flood gates in May.


----------



## Fourstar (3/6/10)

King Brown said:


> Craft beer drinkers, if that is indeed what they mean by tossers, don't treat beer like wine. We treat it like people used to treat beer before tossers started treating it as an industrial commodity comprising mostly of water and ethanol.




This my friend, is going into my signature! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (8/1/12)

manticle said:


> .............. (and I will reserve entire judgement until if/when I try it) .



Right, now I've tried it.

Unsurprisingly bland and I just spent two weeks in Tassie happily downing slightly warm boags draught camped next to a lagoon.

What taste there is is best forgotten and quickly.

I've had worse commercial and HB beer but commercially, I'd reach for carlton draught before I'd reach for this again. If I were to fall for the patriotic marketting crap, then I'll start brewing entirely with Joe white malts again.

Forgettable.


----------

